# I'm Back!!! I do still exist!



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So those of you that know me knew I had been working on my Master's degree. . . Well the time has come! I finished grad school and have my new job! So excited I am teaching a workshop this summer and then will be starting at my state school for the deaf as the new high school science teacher!!! I am so excited!

Hope everyone has been doing well and wanted to let you all know I have been missing you guys! (Guys= guys and gals you know)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! What good news! Glad to have you back!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you and it feels good to finally be back!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well hi :wave: I've been wondering about your beautiful horses and how things were going for you. It sounds like you have a great career ahead of you.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi!!! Oh the horses are doing great! Spoiled almost as bad as the goats. Not had a lot of time to do any riding so now my big guy thinks he is retired lol! Going to have to change his mind soon :shades: Down to 8 goats and 3 LGD's. About to head back out to the barn again before the storms settle in for the night. I can hear the thunder already. 

I have missed you guys a lot!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your Master's degree!:stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific, congrats, so glad to see you back.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you and thank you! I feel so relieved now. Only thing is the first year is going to be the hardest one but after that it will be a lot better! Oh and I made two new hay feeders this week too! Back to farming which I have missed. (I know all my critters have been use to having a lot more one on one attention than they got this last year but I think they still love me lol)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome. 

You have been quite busy. New hay feeders, they must be pretty neat.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! Well I am loving the new feeders! I can load them up in the morning and only have to add a little in the evening. They come and go from the feed lot when ever they want, so they have free choice hay 24/7. We have been locking them in the feed lot at night lately since the local bear is back. The bear doesn't worry us that much since we have 3 LGD's but since we rehomed our llama I don't trust them out free ranging at night. Our LGD's are amazing but the llama by far was the best protection available.

I am in the process of 4th of July proofing the barn now. Loft opening tarped (I have a drop down half wall where we throw the hay bales up so I cover the top part to keep out any fire crackers that neighbors may set off). cobwebbing etc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope you will be safe on the 4th, that must be a bit unnerving.

Glad you have LGD's to detour the bear.

I do have to mentioned your title of this thread, I giggle everytime I read it, it reminds me of M&M's commercial, which is so funny.:laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome back artygroup: :woohoo:

You owe us ALOT of pictures


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Hope you will be safe on the 4th, that must be a bit unnerving.
> 
> Glad you have LGD's to detour the bear.
> 
> I do have to mentioned your title of this thread, I giggle everytime I read it, it reminds me of M&M's commercial, which is so funny.:laugh:


I just finished cobwebbing the barn as my Saddlebred stallion isn't a fan of me cobwebbing even if I am in the next stall and he has a hay rack full of hay. I am thankful that is has been raining so much this week so the ground is mor than wet enough to help but it makes cleaning stalls a pain in the hind quarters! Slipped half of the way to the manure pile as it was a down pour when I was cleaning stalls this morning. I still have the goats feed lot shed-row to remove the hay bedding since it's outside, but they decided to hide out in there while it was raining to they would not let me work. They have a very nice stall in the barn (it was a foaling stall) about 16x20ft if I remember right. There is only 7 does in that area and two LGD's so that is more than enough room. Plus the feed row has I guess about roughly 30x10ft broken into 3 feeding stalls with 3 10ft hay racks (one in each stall) and there is a LGD's 3 sided lookout dog house but they never use it (My one boer goat Angel uses it more than anything else).

Oh you so made me just laugh about the M&M's that I had to go and find that on youtube:





Oh ps on the bear. My father (yes I am a grown married adult, but I am still his baby and he worries) makes me text him (yes I thought him how to text too!) every night to let him know I made it in the house from the barn safely, because of the bear. So last night I cracked up. I walked inside and my hubby was trying to talk to me and I said hold on I have to give dad the I didn't get eaten by a bear text. . . MY hubby suggested telling him I wasn't sure if the text would make it through the bear. . . meaning I was eaten by the bear.

So here was the conversation at that point

Me:"Burp from the bears tummy"

Daddo:"The bear wouldn't want to take all those shots."

Me: "Good one. . . Wait. . Hey!"

Daddo: "don't sweat the bear. sharks, now, with all this rain, better stay on your game."

(Mind you we live in East TN. . . No sharks here. . . )


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Congratulations and welcome back artygroup: :woohoo:
> 
> You owe us ALOT of pictures


Thank you!!!

Oh so true I will have to get right on that! Oh in the next few weeks I will be doing our aerospace workshop again. So I get to go back to NASA and do another refueling flight that I am so excited about!


----------

